# Rollfast 3speed?



## grantpavek (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello, I came across this an old Rollfast bike last week and I know very little about it. It has three gears and a Sturmy Archer rear hub. The front rim is painted. The bike has been touched up by spray can in various spots and has old bike club stickers in many places. I guess my questions are: Was the three speed on this original? And is the rest of this bike original? Is this bike worth restoring or selling? If I was to sell it, what would be a reasonable price to ask for? I got this bike for next to nothing at an auction and I don't know very much about it. The gears work and it rides just fine.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 29, 2010)

Where I'm at you have about a 75-100 dollar bike. I can't tell you for sure if the 3 speed was original but if it was then all SA hubs have the year stamped on it which would give you the year of the bike. I wouldn't restore it, looks beautiful as it sits.


----------



## grantpavek (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

